# FOR DEN .....your BHP pic at Ippy HA HA HA



## redbellybite (Nov 14, 2010)

At the festival my son took a pic of that gorgeous BHP and put it on his face book with this little write up underneath the pic ...so I copied /pasted his little piece ..

"This is a black-headed python (Aspidites melanocephalus). Note that the black head is not actually scales but leather. This is because this species of snake has developed into a culture of S&M and hardcore bondage. It is advised if you ever come across this snake that you scream out random words until you happen to stumble across their safety word.":lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 14, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## kupper (Nov 14, 2010)

:lol: 

Btw your a snob !


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 14, 2010)

crack up


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 14, 2010)

kupper said:


> :lol:
> 
> Btw your a snob !


where were you ?
why didnt you come up to me then mr kupper if you saw me ???????? mmmmm


----------



## kupper (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't see you


----------



## Bradchip (Nov 14, 2010)

hahaha. Classic.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 14, 2010)

kupper said:


> I didn't see you


well I never saw you either  ...did you go in when the talks were happening?


----------



## Wally (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh to be a fly on the wall of your house.


----------



## kupper (Nov 14, 2010)

I was the bloke up the back heckling Scotty about his beard :lol:


----------



## remington (Nov 14, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> Oh to be a fly on the wall of your house.


 I agree!


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 14, 2010)

oh just thought I would add another one ,,,,

"This is an albino blue-tongued lizard (Tiliqua nigrolutea). Because it is albino its tongue was actually pink. So this pink-tongued blue-tongued lizard is susceptible to identity crises and will likely spend the rest of its life in therapy."


----------



## kupper (Nov 14, 2010)

This your older son ?


----------



## thals (Nov 14, 2010)

lol see this is why I don't own bhp


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah Kupper my oldest son Luke .


----------



## kupper (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok the above is no longer a shock


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 14, 2010)

bahahahaha classic will put up some more of his pic quotes ...he has a warped sense of humour ...wonder where he gets it from now ?????????


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 14, 2010)

Bearded dragon (Pogona). Your mum.

These are baby turtles. The upper is a saw-shelled turtle (Myuchelys latisternum) and the lower is an Australian snake-necked turtle (Chelodina). The saw-shelled turtle is by far the deadliest turtle in the world. With its serrated-edged shell it is capable of paddling itself into a rotation and then retracting into its shell so that it can torpedo at a target like a flying buzzsaw. The saw-shelled turtle is responsible for more deaths in Australia than crocodiles, sharks, snakes, and jellyfish combined. Its kill rate is second only to drop-bears.

I can't remember but I think this one was an albino scrub python (Morelia amethistina). I'm sure mum will either confirm or correct. She was like a fat kid in a candy store at this convention...

So many turtles, so little nunchucks.

This is a turtle. I can't remember what its scientific name is, or its actual name, but I do know that won't matter once it has been exposed to ooze and picks up some nunchucks.

Now, this was a fun game we got to play at the convention. The game was to see how many snakes you could take from the convention and put them into surrounding residential letter boxes. Mum won because she was able to smuggle more in her jellyrolls.

Another bearded dragon (Pogona). Another 'your mum' joke.

and FINALLY and this is no disrespect to the man himself just cracked me up when I read it under his out of focus pic of him 
Bob Irwin was a guest speaker at the convention. When you got past the anti-Labor-Sunrise-Tin Can Bay Marina development-Australia Zoo-chocolate coated sultanas, he still had a pretty bleak outlook on the environment's future. All of his pictures didn't turn out (this was the best of them), which leads me to believe that Mr. Irwin has recently watched The Ring.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 14, 2010)

Enjoy ...bahahahahaaaa


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 14, 2010)

"So many turtles, so little nunchucks." HAHAH that line is gold. Love it.


----------



## cactus2u (Nov 15, 2010)

Classic!!!! gota love youth with a sense of humor & sharp wit


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 15, 2010)

The safety word is Hwhiskey!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Nov 15, 2010)

Hahaha, Rbb! There's the caption for the pic when it hits the magazine...:lol:!

Any chance you can inbox me his profile for a fb ad? Oh, and Kupper was hiding behind the herp books tent with a can in hand...


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 15, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> The safety word is Hwhiskey!



Haha, top movie.

"saying hwhat hwhat hway?!"


----------



## kupper (Nov 15, 2010)

Den from Den Pythons said:


> Hahaha, Rbb! There's the caption for the pic when it hits the magazine...:lol:!
> 
> Any chance you can inbox me his profile for a fb ad? Oh, and Kupper was hiding behind the herp books tent with a can in hand...


 
someone didn't stock the fridge so had to take matters into my own hands :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 15, 2010)

Den from Den Pythons said:


> Hahaha, Rbb! There's the caption for the pic when it hits the magazine...:lol:!
> 
> Any chance you can inbox me his profile for a fb ad? Oh, and Kupper was hiding behind the herp books tent with a can in hand...


Den have sent you FB message ..should be able to see all the pics n quotes now on my page ...bahahahaha Kupper ...your kidneys will hate you


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Nov 15, 2010)

Can't find his album on your page... But I am a classic for not seeing what is right in front of me


----------



## kupper (Nov 15, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Den have sent you FB message ..should be able to see all the pics n quotes now on my page ...bahahahaha Kupper ...your kidneys will hate you


 
My kidneys are evil .......They must be punished:evil::lol:


----------



## eipper (Nov 16, 2010)

apparently my wifes were in the same boat


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 16, 2010)

black headed GIMP


----------

